# Wellington academy silicone oasis



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

My son has been offered a place in yr1 @ new gems school in sept does anyone know what it's like?

We are also looking for somewhere to live near the school I have looked at cedre villas and really like them but am concerned about feeling isolated are there any other communities nearby people could suggest?

Are there activities/clubs for children aged 5 & 2? I have heard that a lot of thing on offer in semmer and cedre areas are for emirates families only is this true?

Do the mums meet up for coffee etc.. I am used to meeting up with friends here in the UK so our kids can play together and am keen for my daughter to make friends and me too!! 

Is there a nursery in silicone oasis? Can't seem to find one on-line.

sorry for all the questions @ once just lots going on in my head and want to make the right choices for me and my family.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

nozzaclaire6478 said:


> My son has been offered a place in yr1 @ new gems school in sept does anyone know what it's like?


It's a bit like, well exactly like a building site at the moment. about 80% finished when we drove past last week.



nozzaclaire6478 said:


> We are also looking for somewhere to live near the school I have looked at cedre villas and really like them but am concerned about feeling isolated are there any other communities nearby people could suggest?


Arabian Ranches / Victory Heights are about 15 minutes away.



nozzaclaire6478 said:


> Are there activities/clubs for children aged 5 & 2? I have heard that a lot of thing on offer in semmer and cedre areas are for emirates families only is this true?


Semmer Villas were built for the families of Emirates Airlines pilots but Cedre Villas are available to rent in clusters G,H,J,K,L

Not sure on the nursery questions or others, sorry.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Useful site for you as there is a discussion forum, intended for residents but anyone can sign up:

Dubai Silicon Oasis property, food and community website - The Silicon Oasis Community Home Page


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you I have just joined the forum! Looks interesting thanks for the link very helpful!


----------

